# Ingrown Toenail.....



## wombat68 (Mar 21, 2008)

Pretty sure I have an ingrown toenail (left foot big toe in case your interested hehe).

Anyone got any good home surgery remedies for curing it ?

Been cutting away at it when it gets too painful which does the trick for a while.

Dont really want to go and see anyone about it as its more fun to have a go at it yourself 

Hey i could even post some pictures for your viewing pleasure hehe


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

i had one years ago,gave me hell, i just got a stanley knife razorblade and sliced the fcker from cuticle up to nail tip on side where was in growing, hurt a bit lol, but end result was worth it as it fixed itself


----------



## wombat68 (Mar 21, 2008)

I might have to try that one out.

Cant seem to get in deep enough with the nail scissors before it starts bleeding too much lol


----------



## Glyneth (Sep 14, 2007)

Had my 2 big toes sliced and diced by a surgeon a few years back due to massive problems with these and i still get 1 on the 1 foot but it doesnt cause any dis-comfort(just have to pull it out every few weeks) Think you should be able to get it done properly if you go to NHS but it hurts like a bitch. But if your scared of going to the docs and have a high pain threshold then i would suggest the post above


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I had one back when I was about 17 or so and had it for 2 years before I finally took the plunge and had the whole nail removed, I had a number of operations in that time to correct it one without local anesthetic which absolutely killed I can tell you, get it treated asap


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah my pal done the stanley blade trick to his then with scissors picked at it all the time. Finally got it sorted by a chiropodist but he still wouldn't leave it alone. He went through alot of pain before having both big toenails removed.

Go and see a chiropodist don't take a blade to it.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i had one when i was about 17 but i just kept digging it out and cutting the ingrown bit off. it sorted itself out.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Best advice; get soem cotton wool, roll it between your fingers til its really small, and get some clippers, and push it down the side of the nail affected, it gets inbetween and takes the pressure off the nail digging into the skin.

This is what the chiropadist (spel) did for me, and it worked, happened a few times when I was younger until I had to have my nail properly cut in two (on 9/11 - always rememebr that day lol) injected the toe and never felt a thing.

Learn to cut your nails instead of picking the fvckers!!


----------



## wombat68 (Mar 21, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Learn to cut your nails instead of picking the fvckers!!


Yeah I always cut them, have always had problems with that one side of the nail tho, normally it sorts itself out ok but this time it doesnt seem to want to, i like the idea with the cotton wool tho, might have to try that bit.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

wombat68 said:


> Yeah I always cut them, have always had problems with that one side of the nail tho, normally it sorts itself out ok but this time it doesnt seem to want to, i like the idea with the cotton wool tho, might have to try that bit.


Honestly mate, it works, just make it nice and neat and roll it up, and ram it down between the nail and skin, you need to really pack it so its not irritating the skin, once its calmed down, it should be ok to pull it out


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

old mums trick to get rid of the infection:

bread poultice (sp). heat a flake of bread up, add a little water, put on some cotton wool and bandage round the infection. something to do with the yeast apparently.


----------



## Nev (Dec 13, 2004)

i had this with both my big nails , kept growing back the same way , so took both roots out , so i now have no toe nails and never will , will post a pic if ur intrested lol .


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Nev said:


> i had this with both my big nails , kept growing back the same way , so took both roots out , so i now have no toe nails and never will , will post a pic if ur intrested lol .


lol...I was lucky, they only scalpelled half mine off


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Get the pics up I wanna gander at this freaky $hit.


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

wombat68 said:


> Pretty sure I have an ingrown toenail (left foot big toe in case your interested hehe).
> 
> *Anyone got any good home surgery remedies for curing it ?*
> 
> ...


Just smash your toe nail as hard as you can with a club hammer.

Job done.:beer1:


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Had all mine of my toenails removed even my baby toes,in the space of 3 summers,best thing ive had done,they are abit sore for a couple of days,then its a bit of a pain in the **** having to bathe & dress them etc for about 4-5 wks. but hey no more in growing nails....or nails 2 cut lol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

shakey said:


> Had all mine of my toenails removed even my baby toes,in the space of 3 summers,best thing ive had done,they are abit sore for a couple of days,then its a bit of a pain in the **** having to bathe & dress them etc for about 4-5 wks. but hey no more in growing nails....or nails 2 cut lol


 and some freaky feet id expect aswell.......:eyebrows:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Ecksarmy11 said:


> Just smash your toe nail as hard as you can with a club hammer.
> 
> Job done.:beer1:


yeah.........an ingrowing toenail and a newly broken toe..........pmsl...


----------



## wombat68 (Mar 21, 2008)

Ecksarmy11 said:


> Just smash your toe nail as hard as you can with a club hammer.
> 
> Job done.:beer1:


Ouch well thats never really worked out too well


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

bump for pics of the no nail toes.


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

This is a pic taken after having the baby toenails removed,will try & get a photo taken over the wk/end of both feet minus nails lol


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

i have had a few in my time. I was told to cut a V into the middle of your nail and that allows the nail to slow down the spread outwards.

Hope this helps, it definately worked for me.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i'm looking at your middle toe that had no nail. just looks weird to me, does it hurt at all? i mean toenails are there for a reason...


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Ha they all look like that now,No dont hurt,they did get a bit sunburnt the 1st time in the sun tho lol


----------



## Nev (Dec 13, 2004)

MXD said:


> Get the pics up I wanna gander at this freaky $hit.


 will post some up later 2night when iv time bro


----------



## Nev (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## Nev (Dec 13, 2004)

http://img26.picoodle.com/img/img26/4/4/19/f_Picture001m_e591d9d.jpg

had the root taken out about 10 years ago , both feet the same , get manicures cheaper lol , il never have any big nails again ,can see where the skin is actually growing over where the nail used to be ,


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

FFS........why did I click on that pic after I've just eaten........uke:

Think I need a drink of water......


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Five-O said:


> Best advice; get soem cotton wool, roll it between your fingers til its really small, and get some clippers, and push it down the side of the nail affected, it gets inbetween and takes the pressure off the nail digging into the skin.
> 
> This is what the chiropadist (spel) did for me, and it worked, happened a few times when I was younger until I had to have my nail properly cut in two (on 9/11 - always rememebr that day lol) injected the toe and never felt a thing.
> 
> Learn to cut your nails instead of picking the fvckers!!


This is what they did to me.

They shoved cotton under my nail to lift up the nail to allow it to be pushed up.

That trimming deal does not work, you see the weight on your feet/toes is alot, it will roll the skin over the nail, once the nail grows it will literally cut through the skin.


----------



## niknax (Apr 22, 2008)

I've had 3 removed due to ingrown nails.

First time under local and boy did that hurt going in. They put stuff onto the nail bed to stop the nail returning, didn't work. Had to get it removed again after it went ingrown again. Worked second time.

Had to get stitches on all 3 toes from where they cut the nail from the bed. Ended up infected even though they were cleaned and dressed every 2-3 days. All ok now though.

I tried everything from packing under the nail to lift it from the skin to cutting a V in the middle. Nothing worked long term and ended up as said above, nail continues to curn and splices the skin which then opens up and gets infected.

Nasty. Hot and sweaty area prime for bacteria.

Best remedy is to remove them permanently by cutting out the bed and using the chemical to kill of any chance of the bed re-forming. Its not always 100% as you can get some bits of nail coming back.


----------



## skinnylittlegit (May 26, 2008)

ive had both big toe nail chopped by some really hot podiatrist, i think the second one came about so i could see her again!! i was reading somewhere that if you wrap dental floss down by the edge of the toe nail and slowly slide it down pulling up the ingrowing nail should help the nail grow over the skin and keep the floss in place just incase the nail decides to grow into the skin again, oh and if you try it take some painkillers too!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I can take pain but I doubt I could do the above. I have a pre hospital appointment this month about my toe. Its agony to even touch


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Ecksarmy11 said:


> Just smash your toe nail as hard as you can with a club hammer.
> 
> Job done.:beer1:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling: :whistling:

Is this advise give on experiance of a sure cure,,I had one toenail seen to when i was about 20yrs old,,had what looked like a black O ring put on my toe and the doctor cut a V shape in the nail from top to the cuticle,,I have to say as a cure it was C+++p as i`m now nearly 40 and still have problems with it,,fcku thing hurts like he++++ :cursing: :cursing:


----------

